# I've never really gone to church is it odd to start now?



## katiebird

I'm thinking of going to church this Sunday. But I've never really gone before except for once when my aunt took me when i was young. My family and most of my friends are atheist, I've always thought I was too because I guess that's just how I was raised, but now I'm thinking more and more I do believe in some kind of god. So I thought I'd see what it was like. I guess I'm just worried if it's something I should dress up for or what people might think of me randomly never seen before just showing up randomly. And even my parents asking why i suddenly want to go to church.


----------



## hoddesdon

No, it is not odd to start now.

I don't know what dress standards are expected for the church you would go to. Where I am there is a range from quite formal to fairly informal, so there is no attire police. Perhaps if you walked past the church as a service was coming out you could gauge what the standard is.

It is quite all right to show up randomly. The church is always open to everyone, whether you have been there before or not, so it is not a case of showing up randomly anyway. The church I go to is always open, so anyone can enter at any time.


----------



## Sunshine009

katiebird said:


> I'm thinking of going to church this Sunday. But I've never really gone before except for once when my aunt took me when i was young. My family and most of my friends are atheist, I've always thought I was too because I guess that's just how I was raised, but now I'm thinking more and more I do believe in some kind of god. So I thought I'd see what it was like. I guess I'm just worried if it's something I should dress up for or what people might think of me randomly never seen before just showing up randomly. And even my parents asking why i suddenly want to go to church.


Its not too late if you were 89! or older. Its never too late.

Churches are drastically different. You have to go to many of them to see the wide range of beliefs and service and even dress. Some churches the pastor wears jeans, in others they wear a suit. Some have hymns and others modern music. Its your relationship with Jesus that saves you though, its not the church.

If your parents ask you again, say the truth, you want to go to church because you believe in God and you are curious, that's the truth, its that simple, it is not more complicated than that. If people ask you questions you can't answer, say I don't know. You have a right to say you don't know things at any age and a right to have also your own beliefs, and act on those beliefs.


----------



## jenkydora

katiebird said:


> I'm thinking of going to church this Sunday. But I've never really gone before except for once when my aunt took me when i was young. My family and most of my friends are atheist, I've always thought I was too because I guess that's just how I was raised, but now I'm thinking more and more I do believe in some kind of god. So I thought I'd see what it was like. I guess I'm just worried if it's something I should dress up for or what people might think of me randomly never seen before just showing up randomly. And even my parents asking why i suddenly want to go to church.


if this helps you, there is a hymn about Jesus singing 'come as you are, that's how I love you.' That has comforted me when I feel people may judge my attire.


----------



## sickofshyness

I think it is great you want to go to church. I wouldn't worry too much about what to wear. If you are really worried . then I would wear casual dress. Nice slacks and nice shirt? I don't think you need anything too fancy.


----------



## dlennr

It's never too late to start going to church, and I have never gone to one where I felt unwelcome. I went to an unfamiliar church a few weeks ago and was really nervous, but everyone was friendly, and they didn't treat me like an outsider. As far as what to wear, churches differ, but I think now most churches are less fancy than they used to be. I grew up having to wear a dress every Sunday, but when I went to this church recently, I was one of maybe 3 women who had on dresses.


----------



## Travis1994

Definitely agree with everyone up above me! It is never too late to go to church but more importantly it's never too late to get closer to God or ask God into your heart.


----------

